# a few



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Been out a few times and not the best first split ive seen by no means we are still putting a few down and havin fun


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't seen a whole lot around here either. Good shootin


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ring you need to get your head out of your arse and you'll have a little better luck spotting the ducks .

I still haven't shot at a duck yet. Went out Tuesday night, expected to hammer the geese, saw only ducks until shooting time was over. Couldnt get a flock to come near our field, doubt they could even hear/see us. Todays cold snap will help kick it in gear!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> Ring you need to get your head out of your arse and you'll have a little better luck spotting the ducks .
> 
> I still haven't shot at a duck yet. Went out Tuesday night, expected to hammer the geese, saw only ducks until shooting time was over. Couldnt get a flock to come near our field, doubt they could even hear/see us. Todays cold snap will help kick it in gear!


quit shooting little fuzzy things and get out and wack some ducks ...were just starting to get pinnys and blacks


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

looks like fun...never been but am very interested in going sometime. congrats on a fine hunt.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> quit shooting little fuzzy things and get out and wack some ducks ...were just starting to get pinnys and blacks


I haven't seen any yet. I heard sandusky gets alot of Black ducks,but I hunt way more inland. Got a gadwall and a goose today....I haven't seen any pintails in Ohio ever. I know they're out there.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> quit shooting little fuzzy things and get out and wack some ducks ...were just starting to get pinnys and blacks


Im not sure what mark is paying you to get out and hunt with you, but I could probably sweeten the deal for some pintail opportunity! Been quite a while since Ive had the opportunity to bang one out of the sky, last was down on the Ohio. Strickly mallards and a few blacks in my fields. Buddies been bangind teal, mallards, blacks, widgeon, and some divers on the bay....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

He's def. gotta be paying something..or at least sweet-talking..or giving him deals on his water bill



ErieAngler said:


> Im not sure what mark is paying you to get out and hunt with you, but I could probably sweeten the deal for some pintail opportunity! Been quite a while since Ive had the opportunity to bang one out of the sky, last was down on the Ohio. Strickly mallards and a few blacks in my fields. Buddies been bangind teal, mallards, blacks, widgeon, and some divers on the bay....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Well doesnt everybody have jokes today?!?!


----------

